# There are smart people in Florida



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With Obama this close to the White House you better get whatever firearm you want now, fast. AR15's will be about $3000 used in a month. Sell them now and don't ask questions. I don't remember the rules last time, but I remember what liberals wanted to add to it. No sales or transfer. That means you don't sell them or pass them on to your children. With Obama in the White House and Nancy in the house, and Harry Reid in the senate confiscation has a good chance.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> With Obama this close to the White House you better get whatever firearm you want now, fast. AR15's will be about $3000 used in a month. Sell them now and don't ask questions. I don't remember the rules last time, but I remember what liberals wanted to add to it. No sales or transfer. That means you don't sell them or pass them on to your children. With Obama in the White House and Nancy in the house, and Harry Reid in the senate confiscation has a good chance.


I tend to believe all this anti-Obama stuff about guns. However my buddy brought up a good point. Who's going to come get my guns? The cops? The same cops that I deer and duck hunt with? The National Guard. The same National Guard guys I deer and duck hunt with? I'm curious.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The BATF just like the guys at Waco.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes the same cops and National Guardsmen you hunt with could possibly be the ones to come to your house and confiscate your treasured items. They have no choice and answer to a lot of people above them that are more important than their friends, you, because they can go to jail just gor not listening to their bosses.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ruger1, I hope your friends are never in that position. However, if these people want your guns what better and easier way to get them than force you friends to choose their jobs ( do your job or your fired) or their friends. 
Look at Obama's record and then I will ask you how can you not believe. I doubt there will be any resistance. Like the sheep in England and Australia we will turn them in like dutiful children. 
It will be incremental so it will not upset a large number of people at one time. The ban on assault weapons is the perfect tool. They need only add additional weapons every six months or year. Today it will be AR15, tomorrow all handguns, next semi-auto rifles, the following few months semi-auto shotguns, where will it stop? It will not stop. 
When they take the AR15 who will complain? A small number who own AR15's, no on else will care. Then who will complain when they come for handguns? Only some who own handguns. A larger number who own semi-auto rifles will complain, but they will stand alone. I have seen on this site a person say "I don't care, I hunt with a bow". That's what they will all say. I don't care I don't have an AR. I don't care I hunt with a muzzle loader, I don't care I don't have a semi-auto shotgun. etc etc etc

Look at the record. A call from Obama on the ban of all handguns, a call for 500% tax on all ammunition etc.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> ruger1, I hope your friends are never in that position. However, if these people want your guns what better and easier way to get them than force you friends to choose their jobs ( do your job or your fired) or their friends.
> Look at Obama's record and then I will ask you how can you not believe. I doubt there will be any resistance. Like the sheep in England and Australia we will turn them in like dutiful children.
> It will be incremental so it will not upset a large number of people at one time. The ban on assault weapons is the perfect tool. They need only add additional weapons every six months or year. Today it will be AR15, tomorrow all handguns, next semi-auto rifles, the following few months semi-auto shotguns, where will it stop? It will not stop.
> When they take the AR15 who will complain? A small number who own AR15's, no on else will care. Then who will complain when they come for handguns? Only some who own handguns. A larger number who own semi-auto rifles will complain, but they will stand alone. I have seen on this site a person say "I don't care, I hunt with a bow". That's what they will all say. I don't care I don't have an AR. I don't care I hunt with a muzzle loader, I don't care I don't have a semi-auto shotgun. etc etc etc
> ...


You are preaching to the choir. I know all that and agree. Not to mention I've already voted. The worst part is after Obama gives all my money to some dead beat POS in some slum somewhere. I won't have my rifle to go harvest some meat for my family.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You are preaching to the choir.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > You are preaching to the choir.


And the choir is pretty big on this website.Is there anyone here who hasn't made up their mind who to vote for?

What will it be like after OBama wins.I can hardly wait. k:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What will it be like after OBama wins.I can hardly wait.


If he does I want you to tell me what you think in two years. Do you own any semi-auto firearms Ken? Will you be upset if any of your fellow sportsmen loose theirs? Will you be upset if they only ban the sale of semi-autos and don't confiscate?

It's sort of like if you drive a Ford you don't care if they outlaw GMC. For many people Ken, I wasn't aiming that at you.



> And the choir is pretty big on this website.


 Of course, most hunters have firearms.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > What will it be like after OBama wins.I can hardly wait.
> 
> 
> If he does I want you to tell me what you think in two years. Do you own any semi-auto firearms Ken? Will you be upset if any of your fellow sportsmen loose theirs? Will you be upset if they only ban the sale of semi-autos and don't confiscate?
> ...


Of course this isn't personal.And yes I do own a semi auto rifle and shotgun.I guess we will just have to wait and see.

To me gun ownership isn't the most important issue.I know this is a hunting/fishing site and for most here it is THE issue.Not for me.The war on terror we are in and the drastic economic situation is far more important along with several other things. Just how I feel and when balancing those against gun ownership I will still vote fot OBama and not 4 more years like the last 8.

I just wish I could vote for a Democrat a little less liberal.But it is what it is and really not much different than the last 2 elections.Only this time people are fed up with what we now have and will go to any well to drink something different.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now I understand you Ken. Your right about people drinking from any well to get something different.

I don't think McCain will be anything like Bush. I think he voted along some party lines, and felt that he needed to be loyal to the president. He also was against the president on some things. Odd to be defending hims since I really don't like him.

There are so many things that could be done better in Washington, and I just can not understand why the keep getting done so poorly. Like Bobm both parties tick me off terribly, and both have let me and many fellow Americans down.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > > What will it be like after OBama wins.I can hardly wait.
> ...


remember one thing Ken, when the government takes away your right to own a firearm, they have complete and i mean complete control over you in every way. you have no recourse, whatsoever, to protest or organize against a government that just may decide to turn tyrannical in nature and the application of rule and law...once your right to own is gone, so is your right to free speech and real representation...it doesn't seem like a big thing now, but oh, if it happens, there will come a time when we will all regret losing that most precious right...the founding fathers knew that time would eventually come, they knew the propensity of democracy to turn into anarchy...


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> when the government takes away your right to own a firearm, they have complete and i mean complete control over you in every way. you have no recourse, whatsoever, to protest or organize against a government that just may decide to turn tyrannical in nature and the application of rule and law...once your right to own is gone, so is your right to free speech and real representation...it doesn't seem like a big thing now, but oh, if it happens, there will come a time when we will all regret losing that most precious right...the founding fathers knew that time would eventually come, they knew the propensity of democracy to turn into anarchy..


reminds me of the story with the frog in hot water. put a frog in hot water and it jumps out, put a frog in cold water and heat it slowly until the frog dies.

When a person hides the majority of their biography the only thing we have is their record and Obama's record regarding guns is dismal.


----------

